# Mad chicken



## Sorin

I'm working on one with an angry, pissed off chicken as the focus. Gonna be called, "Eat More Whut!?"


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

I just thought of cute mad chickens from a ''Zelda'' game ><


----------



## Sorin

When I saw the chicken I knew it would be the focal of a painting. Response to the adds in which cows are posting signs saying "Eat mor chikken." Mine is a pissed-off chicken with "Eat More Whut!?" Enjoy!


----------



## TerryCurley

I love this so much!


----------



## Asancta

Ha hahahahahah This is so crazy funny:Jack::Jack::Jack::vs_love::devil::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Susan Mulno

That's great! Love it!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

LOL! This is great....


----------



## Sorin

Oh, and its guache... opaque WC. The new panels are great.


----------



## Oregon Artist

Could be called Colonel Who?


----------



## FanKi

Excelent >.<


----------

